# Removing shell primers



## yarydoc (Dec 7, 2008)

What is the best way to remove shell primers if you don’t have access to a re loader. I tried to go through the inside with a punch but that doesn’t work. If I put longer tubes in 30/06 shells will the transmission lock up when I have to press it deeper?  Sometimes it seems like the more I read the less I know. Thanks for the help.

Ray


----------



## TexasSteel (Dec 7, 2008)

I have had good luck with an ice pick. I put the handle end of the pic to my work bench, put the open end of the cartridge over the pick end. The tip of the pick will fit in the back side of the primer. I use a small peice of ss tubing and a small hammer on top of the shell to knock the primer out. You are using spent shells ..... right???


----------



## yarydoc (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes I am using spent shells. I tried using a pointed punch from the inside on a board with a small hole in it and it bends the shell and still wont come out. How tight is the primer?


----------



## TexasSteel (Dec 7, 2008)

yarydoc said:


> Yes I am using spent shells. I tried using a pointed punch from the inside on a board with a small hole in it and it bends the shell and still wont come out. How tight is the primer?


pretty tight the point on the ice pick will fit in the small hole in the back of the primer. the casing this way is not in contact with  the bench. a few taps with a hammer on the tubing will knock it out


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd find someone who reloads(much easier). Wish I were closer I would do it for you.  It will only take a few minutes to to a bunch of them with the right equipment.  It will also ensure the neck of the casing is perfectly round in the same stroke.  If it did not cost so much to ship, I'd say send em to me and I'd help you out but it would cost to much to be practical so I would look for someone local to help you out.


----------



## CaptG (Dec 7, 2008)

Ray, are these military brass?  they had what I believe was a Berdan, or something like that, primer.  It does not have one center hole, but a couple smaller holes.  You can not de-prime these the normal way.  They do make special equipment to de-prime these, but you need the rest of the reloading gear to go with it.  I have a piece of 2X4 with a hole just a bit bigger than the cartridge about 1/8 in. deep with another hole centered in first hole thru the wood just a bit bigger than the primer.  I set the brass upright in this and with the smallest punch in the Harbor Freight transfer punch set, knock them out with a couple light taps with a hammer.  No problem, until I came across a couple military rounds.  If the brass has a date on the head stamp instead of a brand name, probably military.  Hope this helps.


----------



## bkersten (Dec 7, 2008)

The military ones also have that extra little rim stamped on to help hold the primer in that needs extra pressure to get out. Reloading press is best.


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 7, 2008)

take a 2x4 and drill a hole the size of the shell casing. Then another slightly larger than your primer inside of that. Put an old bit in your drill press and press it out. Basically the same as a reloader primer removal.


----------



## ronhampton (Dec 7, 2008)

drill primer out with a bit just smaller than the primer, most times primer will come right out, leaving a pilot hole for drilling casing,hope this helps,--ron.--


----------



## cozee (Dec 7, 2008)

I have done several hundred casings with the home brewed tools below. 1/4" bolt with one end turned down to drive the primer out. The holder is made out of PVC and drilled to hold the casing yet allow the spent primer to drop.


----------



## yarydoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Great ideas, thanks everone. I didn't know the primer hole was so small. I'll punch these out and play with them this weekend. Hope you all have a Merry Christmas. 

Thanks Again
Ray


----------

